# Sonntag 01.06 nach Eschenlohe



## All-Mountain (26. Mai 2003)

Hi Leute,
hier kommt sie nun die angedrohte Karwendel Tour. Da Garmisch selbst durch das Bikefestival blockiert sein dürfte, schlage ich eine Tour von Eschenlohe aus vor.
Nach Eschenlohe fährt man noch eine Autobahnausfahrt vor Garmisch raus und spart sich so den Stau beim Autobahnende und umgeht den Festival-Trubel.

Ich schlage einfach mal zwei Touren aus dem zweiten Moser-Band vor.
Tour 25 Von Eschenlohe um das Estergebirge 56,3 Km, 4:53 Std, 1344 Hm
oder
Tour 27 Von Eschenlohe um den Aufacker 39,4 Km, 4:00 Std, 1137 Hm.

Organisatorisch stelle ich mir es so vor: Abfahrt in Nürnberg/Fürth so um 07:00 Uhr (Fahrgemeinschaften bilden), Ankunft in Eschenlohe ca. 9:00. Dann fahren wir gemütlich unsere Tour und fahren gegen Abend wieder heim. Wir müßten dann theoretisch so um 17:00 Uhr wieder daheim sein, aber plant mal etwas mehr Zeit ein (Pannen, Rastzeiten, Autobahnstau etc.).

Alti ist zu 90% (also eigentlich 100%) dabei, Wer kommt noch mit?

Welche Tour wollt Ihr eher fahren?

Bin ja mal gespannt was da zusammengeht. 

Gute Nacht
TOM


----------



## Beelzebub (26. Mai 2003)

menno sowas immer an wochenenden wo meine süße da ist.

ich werd mal am mittwoch oder donnerstag wenn sie da ist mal unsere juni-seh-wochenenden abklären,dann weiss ich auch wann ich freies radelwochenende hab.

@all:erstmal viel spaß am mittwoch im kino,am donnerstag an der alten veste und am wochenende egal was für touren ihr unter die stollen nehmt.

gruß alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (27. Mai 2003)

Hui, da bin ich gern dabei!

Welche Tour ist mir eigentlich egal, wenn du jetzt aber trotzdem fragst, würde ich die längere vorschlagen.
Bei den Fahrgemeinschaften würde ich mich gern irgendwo einklinken, da mein kleiner weißer Untersatz etwas langsamer sein dürfte (noch vertretbares Autobahnreisetempo ca. 120 km/h...).

@Alex:
Oje, harte Packung. Wir nehmen ein paar Kanten und Treppen für dich mit!

Gruß


----------



## biker-wug (27. Mai 2003)

Schande, an dem Sonntag kann ich nicht!!

Ihr müßt das wiederholen, BIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTEEEEEEEEEEEE!!

Will da auch mal mit, aber dieses WE klappt es absolut nicht, leider!!


----------



## Altitude (27. Mai 2003)

Mein Tschechenkombi macht 240 Sachen (Beladen) und kann zwei Augewachse und einen "Schrumpfgermanen" plus Bikes und Gepäck mitnehmen...

Strecke??? Was wählt wohl das "Schinderlein"??????



*Tour 25 Von Eschenlohe um das Estergebirge 56,3 Km, 4:53 Std, 1344 Hm*


----------



## All-Mountain (27. Mai 2003)

@Beelze, Biker-Wug
Schade, da verpasst Ihr echt was. aber das muss ja nicht die letzte Karwendel-Tour sein.
@Nils
Die Estergebirgsrunde wäre auch mein Favourit. Da sind auch zwei nette Trailstücke für Dich dabei. Am Ende klingt die Tour dann aber relaxed durch das Loisachtal aus (ein Traum, bin da schon mal gefahren).
Ich bring mal die Tourenbeschreibungen am Mittwoch ins Kino mit.
TOM


----------



## All-Mountain (27. Mai 2003)

Hi,
so siehts im Loisachtal aus...

http://www.all-mountain.de/hohe_kisten_10_01_gross_09.JPG

Die Brücke war etwas kurz geraten.
TOM


----------



## Altitude (27. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *Hi,
> so siehts im Loisachtal aus...
> 
> ...



Hat die Brücke eine Gewichtsbeschränkung????


----------



## All-Mountain (27. Mai 2003)

Könnte sein, also Vorsicht 

Schwieriger war es aber erst mal auf die Brücke draufzukommen. Da fehlte vorne und hinten locker ein Meter...


----------



## Altitude (27. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *Könnte sein, also Vorsicht
> 
> Schwieriger war es aber erst mal auf die Brücke draufzukommen. Da fehlte vorne und hinten locker ein Meter... *



na des ist kein Problem, der Nils springt vor und gibt  uns dann einzeln Hilfestellung.....


----------



## Beelzebub (27. Mai 2003)

kenn ja einigermaßen die ecke da unten.muss dir auch rechtgeben das loisachtal ist wunderschön.erbitte schöne bilder.

gruß alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G-zero (27. Mai 2003)

Also ich gebe mir den Trubel mit Bikefestival, Marathon, etc.

da aber meine Mitbiker kurzfristig abgesprungen sind stehe ich nun am etwas alleine da ... 

Falls sich etwas ergibt, am Samstag (31.05) stehe ich für eine lockere Tour zur Verfügung. 

Falls nicht  hoffe ich das es aber sonst mal klappt mit einer Garmisch Tour.

gruß

Tobi


----------



## Grufti (27. Mai 2003)

...hab am Sonntag leider eine familiäre Verpflichtung, deshalb auch meine bitte um baldige wiederholung. Ich wünsch euch auf jeden Fall viel Spass und tolles Wetter und was noch so alles dazugehört und kommt mir wieder heil nach Hause.

Bernd


----------



## nils (27. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *Hi,
> so siehts im Loisachtal aus...
> *



Ein Nachmittag mit interessanten Erkenntnissen:

1.
 *staun* Da ist die Loisach? Schon lange nicht mehr da gewesen. Ich bin mal vor mehreren Jahren die Loisach mit dem Kajak gefahren (den Wildwasserteil natürlich ). Sofern es unterwegs der Bach zulies, konnte man ein sehr schönes Tal bestaunen...

2.
Hatte vorhin im Comet eine Flasche echte Milch (also kein H-Milch Schrott) in der Hand. Beim Blick auf das MHD denk ich "boah krass, 01.06., was lang haltbar das Teil" und leg es in den Wagen. Zwischen Käseregal und Knabberecke melden die grauen Zellen "he, übertreib mal nicht, heute ist immerhin schon der 27.05.".
Beim Schokoladenbereich kombinierte ich dann geschwind diese Informationen um dann festzustellen, das die Tour ja schon diesen Sonntag ist. Cool.

3.
Die Fließen in meinem Zimmer sind weiß, man muß nur mal feucht drüberwischen

Gruß


----------



## G-zero (29. Mai 2003)

Na also, der Eraserhead-de hat sich jetzt doch noch geopfert und fährt mit mir Samstag Früh runter.  

Am Samstag fahren wir um 13:00 in Garmisch eine lockere 2 - 3 Stunden Tour. Vielleicht will ja noch jemand mit ? 

Abends geht´s aufs Bikefestival und am So gibt´s denn Marathon. 

Das Wetter scheint mitzuspielen also steht einem gelungenem Garmisch Bike Wochenende nichts mehr im Weg.

Vielleicht kreuzen sich am Sonntag unsere Wege.

Viel Spaß jedenfalls

gruß

Tobi


----------



## Altitude (30. Mai 2003)

Ich habs dem Tom schon per PM mitgeteilt...

...ich kann am Samstag nicht, aus "familiendiplomatischengründen" - muß zu meiner Oma Ihren 80igsten...

Dem Rest viel Spaß

Grüße

Alex


----------



## nils (30. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> Dem Rest viel Spaß
> 
> ...



Dankeee (ohne sarkastischen Unterton, ehrlich!)!
Tom und ich fahren trotzdem. Wir sondieren mal das Gebiet, und können in zwei Wochen oder so grad nochmal runter düsen, damit die ganzen "Mist-keine-Zeit"-Haber noch eine Chance bekommen.

Hach was sind wir sozial *aufdieschulterklopf*

Gruß und viel Spaß beim Kuchen essen, Nils.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (31. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *
> Hach was sind wir sozial *aufdieschulterklopf*
> 
> Gruß und viel Spaß beim Kuchen essen, Nils. *



Das stimmt - Ihr seid echt "sozial" und der Kuchen bei meiner Oma ist immer lecker...

...aber eins könnt Ihr mir glauben - ich würd viel lieber mit euch die Berge "hochkeulen"....

Passt auf euch auf und macht mir keine "schande"...

Euer

"Schindelrein"


----------



## nils (1. Juni 2003)

Hatte ich schon erwähnt, daß wir heute wolkenlosen, blauen Himmel und Sonnenschein hatten?


Nein?



Ok, also:

Wir hatten heute wolkenlosen, blauen Himmel und Sonnenschein 



Tourbericht und Bilder folgen in Kürze...

Gruß, Nils


----------



## Altitude (2. Juni 2003)

Vielen Dank für die kleinen Zwischenberichte per SMS....

Bin froh daß Ihr euren Spaß hattet...

Ihr seid wahre Freunde...


----------



## All-Mountain (2. Juni 2003)

@Alex
Da Du schon nicht mitfahren konntest wollten wir Dich wenigstens per SMS ein bisschen an der Tour teilhaben lassen.

Zur Tour:
Ankunft in Eschenlohe bei wolkenlosen, blauen Himmel und Sonnenschein  . 
Dann ging es erstmal durch das Gaistal, das bald schon einige kleine Anstiege bot. Aber auch so nette Sachen wie Wasserdurchfahrten oder Felsen zum spielen für unseren Nils waren dabei. Der Anstieg wurde immer schweißtreibender, bis wir an den Walchensee-Aussichtspunkt ankamen. 
Dann ging's über eine schnelle Schotterabfaht wieder runter ins nächste Tal und bald wieder berauf. Die Abfahrt die dann folgte war dann schon etwas knackiger. Ein langer ziemlich verblockter Trail forderte mir meine gesamten Fahrkünste ab. Dann konnte ich Nils nicht davon abhalten eine kleine Alternativstrecke zum Gschwantnerbauern zu nehmen. Mosertext: eine holpriger bald unfahrbarer Weg. Nilstext: Mann ist das geil hier. Während ich den größten Teil runterschob und mich fragte ob das ein Weg oder nicht eher ein Bach ist, sprang unser Nils munter dieser megaheftigen Trail runter.
Dann erreichten wir den Gschwandnerbauern und fuhren nach einer kleinen Rast runter nach Garmisch um noch einen Blick auf das Bikefestival mitzunehmen. Der Marathon war aber schon so gut wie beendet. G-Zero und Eraserhead, die mitgefahren waren  konnten wir nicht sichten, deshalb machten wir uns bald wieder durchs Loisachtal auf den Weg zurück nach Eschenlohe. 
In Eschenlohe gab's dann noch Lasange und Pizza und frisch gestärkt fuhren wir dann zurück ins flache Frankenländle.
Für mir eine echte Traumtour bei einem super Wetter.

Ich stell schon mal grob zur Diskussion in zwei Wochen den nächsten Garmisch-Trip zu machen.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Altitude (2. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> [BIch stell schon mal grob zur Diskussion in zwei Wochen den nächsten Garmisch-Trip zu machen.
> 
> Gruß
> TOM [/B]



Wenn dann wieder Sonntags....

Oder an "Happy-Kadaver"

Denn am Samstag hat meine Mum Geburtstag...

Find ich übrigends Klasse, daß Ihr immer ein Netz hattet 

Grüße

Alex


----------



## Altitude (2. Juni 2003)

Tschuldigung...

Ich mein natürlich politisch Korrekt:

"Frohenleichnahm"


----------



## Frazer (2. Juni 2003)

In 2 Wochen würd ich denk ich mal auch mitfahren.

Nur an "Fronleichnam" (um's nicht nur politisch korrekt auszudrücken, sondern auch richtig zu schreiben   ) muss meinereiner leider der arbeitenden Bevölkerung beistehen....

Gruß
Volker


----------



## All-Mountain (2. Juni 2003)

Na dann werd ich schon mal konkreter, damit wir was zum diskutieren haben.

Wie wär's denn mit Sonntag dem 15.06?

Als Tour hätte ich mir das Garmisch-Highlight schlechthin, die Reintal-Tour, vorgestellt.

TOM


----------



## biker-wug (2. Juni 2003)

Was meint ihr jetzt mit zwei Wochen den 15.06. oder den 22.06.???

Möchte auch mit, damit ich das irgendwie manage, daher frag ich!!


----------



## raikrue (2. Juni 2003)

Am 14. (Samstag) würd ich evtl. auch mitkommen, falls ihr mich nochmal mitnehmt...
Zur evtl. Touren oder Gebietsauswahl könnte ich noch 'nen Moser über Walchensee, Schliersee, Tegernsee anbieten. Bin allerdings bis jetzt erst 3 Touren am Walchensee daraus gefahren. Könnten aber über Pfingsten evtl. mehr werden, da wir über Pfingsten am Walchensee weilen

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (2. Juni 2003)

@biker-Wug 
Den 15 meine ich (okay, sind sind nur knapp zwei Wochen)

@raikrue
Du hast den Moser Band 1. Die Region Garmisch und Karwendel sind aber im Moser Band 2. Ich hab beide Bände (plus 2x Gardasee) also kein Problem. Nur der Samstag wäre eher schlecht (siehe Posting von Alti), besser Sonntag der 15.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## raikrue (2. Juni 2003)

Na wenn es Sonntag wird, dann werd ich wohl nicht mit können. Hat meine Frau Geburtstag!

Rainer


----------



## biker-wug (2. Juni 2003)

Werde heute abend mal daheim meinen dienstplan studieren, dann geb ich bescheid!!

Möchte schon gern mit!!


----------



## Altitude (2. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> [B Nur der Samstag wäre eher schlecht (siehe Posting von Alti), besser Sonntag der 15.
> 
> Gruß
> TOM [/B]



Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, daß Du auf meine Begleitung bei dieser Tour Wert legst?????


----------



## All-Mountain (2. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, daß Du auf meine Begleitung bei dieser Tour Wert legst????? *



Schon. Die vielen SMS gehen doch recht auf den Geldbeutel....


----------



## Altitude (2. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> 
> Schon. Die vielen SMS gehen doch recht auf den Geldbeutel.... *



Ok, ist ein Argument

Ich hoffe Ihr hattet noch deutsches Netz...weiß man ja in den Alpen nie....


----------



## nils (2. Juni 2003)

Eigentlich hat Tom schon das Wesentliche erzählt. Die Aussicht war grandios, das Wetter genial (hatten wir das schon erwähnt? ) und es gab zwischendurch auch einige Spielplätze die dann auch gleich als Fotohintergrund herhalten mussten. Die zwei langen Anstiege waren auch sehr gut machbar, da man sich auf die Steigung einstellen und einfach "locker" hochkurbeln konnte.
Die erste Abfahrt war schon wirklich sehr hübsch. Da konnte man es richtig laufen lasssen und zwischendurch waren auch einige "der-Federweg-wird's-schon-richten"-Abschnitte dabei.
Das "Herzstück" der Tour (fand ich) war der von Tom schon angesprochene kurze "nicht fahrbare" Teil . Da waren Abschnitte dabei, die es wirklich deutlich in sich hatten (ich hab den Sattel abgesenkt... ), jedoch hatte alles den Anschein nicht ganz unmöglich zu sein, und das alles in einer kleinen putzigen Schlucht, die man so nicht oft zu sehen bekommt. Und so bin ich doch die ein oder andere Stelle gefahren, bzw. 2 mal sanft zu Boden gegangen.
Das Radler beim Geschwanderbauern hat dann frisch eingeschlammt mit super Aussicht bei blauem Him... (ok das mit dem Wetter hatten wir schon) gleich umso besser geschmeckt.
Von Garmisch ging es dann flach und entspannt nach Eschenlohe, sodaß man sich noch die Beine locker fahren konnte. Die Pizzaria hat dann noch (im Freien unter blauem Him...) das Hungergefühl mit Nahrung versorgt.

Für den nächsten Termin wär ich auch Bereit. Der 15. wär mir auch Recht, dann kann der Alex mit (obwohl, spaßig war das SMS schreiben schon...  )

Gruß, Nils


----------



## nils (2. Juni 2003)

Kleiner Nachtrag:

An der ersten Bachdurchfahrt (ca. 5 m breit, 15 cm tief), die kein echtes Problem darstellte, haben wir ein paar Fotos gemacht. Da kam ein älteres Ehepaar auf Bikes angeradelt.
Er mit Schwung und viel zu dickem Gang in den Bach. Als er treten wollte stellte er fest, daß das nichts wird und musste mit einem Fuß ins Wasser.
Währenddessen die Frau am Ufer: "Oje, oje, wie soll das gehen?".
Ich gab ihr den Rat: "Einen kleinen Gang und dann langesam und locker durchkurbeln." (es war wirklich nicht sehr schwierig!)
Sie: "Ah, ja gut. Das probier ich mal."
Ich hab mich dann mit Tom unterhalten und sah im Hintergrund gerade noch rechtzeitig die Frau mit viel zu schnell in den Bach rollen. Begleitet von einigen "Huch!?"-Rufen kam sie mit dem Schwung bis in die Mitte vom Bach und sprang dann mit beiden Füßen ins Wasser...

Ich lass das jetzt mal unkommentiert.

Gruß


----------



## All-Mountain (3. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *...und es gab zwischendurch auch einige Spielplätze die dann auch gleich als Fotohintergrund herhalten mussten...*



@all
Und schon sind die Bilder im Netz. Schaut sie euch an und werdet so richtig neidisch   

All-Mountain.de 

@Nils 
Ich brenn Dir noch die Bilder komplett in der Orginalgröße 1024 auf CD.

Gute Nacht bzw. Guten Morgen
TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (3. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *@Nils
> Ich brenn Dir noch die Bilder komplett in der Orginalgröße 1024 auf CD.*




Super, vielen Dank! Die Bilder sind richtig gut geworden!


----------



## Beelzebub (3. Juni 2003)

primaaaaaa bilder 

gruß alex


----------



## biker-wug (3. Juni 2003)

Starke Bilder, bin neidisch!!

Aber gute Nachricht!!

Hab am 15. ZEIT, das heißt ich kann mitfahren!!


----------



## Altitude (3. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von biker-wug _
> *
> Starke Bilder, bin neidisch!! *



Stimmt, nur der komische Rothaarige stört in dem Alpenpanorama... 



> _Original geschrieben von biker-wug _
> *
> Aber gute Nachricht!!
> 
> Hab am 15. ZEIT, das heißt ich kann mitfahren!! *



Und die Nachricht ist gut???? 

Nix für ungut - ich konnt nicht anders....


----------



## biker-wug (3. Juni 2003)

War mir klar, so eine ANTWORT mußte ja folgen!! 

Aber ich weiß ja wie es gemeint ist!!!
Daher


----------



## Beelzebub (3. Juni 2003)

ob die den nils da unten verstanden haben? 
sonst bekommt er fürs nächste mal das bayerisch-badische Langenscheid mit 

gut  biker-wug das du da kannst.da hätte ich einen mit dem ich das schlußlicht bilden könnte 

gruß alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (3. Juni 2003)

Da sag ich nur:

Schlußlichter vereinigt euch!!!   

Naja, nach unseren Sprints gestern schaffen wir das schon!!


----------



## All-Mountain (3. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *gut  biker-wug das du da kannst.da hätte ich einen mit dem ich das schlußlicht bilden könnte
> 
> gruß alex *



Klaro kommste mit Beelze,
eventuell kommt auch noch ne Münchner Bekannte von mir (nein, nicht die Triathletin) mit. Das dürfte die Tour schon etwas relaxter machen.

Der Nils stresst im übrigen am Berg auch nicht unbedingt (nur runter isser verdammt schnell). Den Alti müssmer halt ab und zu a bisserl runterbremsen wenn er Schindermäßig loslegen will (Stock in die Crossmax, Luft aus den Tubeless lassen usw.).

TOM


----------



## Altitude (3. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> 
> Den Alti müssmer halt ab und zu a bisserl runterbremsen wenn er Schindermäßig loslegen will*



   
immer auf die armen kleinen Dicken...


Donnerstag wird abgerechnet...   

Ich hab immer noch keine neue Gabel 

Alexderhiermitfeierlichgelobt,bergaufdemTomnichtvomHinterradzuweichen...


----------



## OldSchool (3. Juni 2003)

@ All-Mountain

Super Bilder!!

Sieht ja nach´ner echt super Tour aus. 

Danke für die tollen Bilder.


Ciao OldSchool


----------



## nils (3. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Stimmt, nur der komische Rothaarige stört in dem Alpenpanorama... *



Vorschnell ist die Jugend mit dem Worte. Du weißt eben noch nicht, was echte Qualität ausmacht. Aber da will ich nochmal drüber hinwegsehen 




> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Donnerstag wird abgerechnet...*



Diesmal ohne mich. Ich gewähre euch eine kurze Schonfrist bis nächsten Donnerstag und treibe derweil in Freiburg mein Unwesen.


Nils, der aufpasst, daß Alex nicht von Toms Hinterrad weicht.


----------



## G-zero (6. Juni 2003)

Also wir hatten auch ein super We unten in Garmisch. 
Am Samstag nachmittag sind der Eraserhead und ich noch eine kleine Tour zum Plansee gefahren. Erst von Garmisch nach Griesen dann Moser Tour 6 zum Plansee. 
Am Plansee gab es erstmal eine kleine Rast und dann gabs ein Schankerl. Ein super genialer Trail ( etwa so wie die Schlange am Tiergarten ) rund um den Plansee. Sehr nett. Ich kann mir allerdings vorstellen das da Sonntags viele Wanderer unterwegs sind. 
Bilder der kleinen Tour sind hier 
http://home.arcor.de/tobifx2/Mountainbike/Garmisch/Garmisch1.html 

Am Sonntag sind wir den Marathon gefahren, bei grandiosem Wetter unter blauem Himmel . Geniale neue Streckenführung mit teilweise traumhafter Aussicht. 
Am Abend gab es noch ne Pizza, wieder bei blauem Himmel.
und dann gings nach Haus.
super WE

gruß

Tobi


----------

